# What fish finder in 7" to terrova us2



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking to buy a fish finder for the bow.what a 7" screen 2d sonar with gps to hook to my new terrova us2.if any one is using one now what kind do you have or what do you thank I should buy.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Any units will work with the us2 sonar, thus being universal. So it just comes down to personal preference. If you have iPilot link, you will need to get a Hummingbird to be able to use all the features that iPilot offers.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

polebender said:


> Any units will work with the us2 sonar, thus being universal. So it just comes down to personal preference. If you have iPilot link, you will need to get a Hummingbird to be able to use all the features that iPilot offers.


Yep, what pole bender said. You'll just need the right adapter to connect your fish finder to the us2 plug on the trolling motor. I have a HDS unit connected to mine but I don't have use the link just the Ipilot.


----------

